# ~Happy 6th Jackson~



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

<span style='font-family: Georgia'>I can't believe Jackson's six years old. It seems just like yesterday that I picked him up from the airport after his long flight from San Diego!!</span>


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jackson! You are one handsome fella!!


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday handsome man!!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Happy Birthday Jacks!!

I'm sure mom will do something extra special for you tonight!!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

And here to many many more to come


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to one handsome HUNK!!!!


----------



## GermanShepherdLover (Sep 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jackson. You are quite the hunk.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Everyone.. He has a big old marrow bone waiting for him and he gets to hang out with the SchH dogs tonight at training.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Ohhhhhh Jackson







Hunk doesn't even begin to describe how handsome you are!

Have a happy, happy birthday handsome boy!







I know your mommy will make it extra special!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Happy birthday Jackson!!! He is SO stunning


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Leyna and Levi say Happy Birthday to their cousin Jackson!


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Jackson!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_PThanks Everyone.. He has a big old marrow bone waiting for him and he gets to hang out with the SchH dogs tonight at training.


Oh you lucky Birthday boy!!!!
















Hope there are many, many, many more for you!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

<span style='font-size: 20pt'> <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>*Happy Birthday Jackson!*</span></span></span>






































Lee


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Hope your B-day is wonderful!!!

What's your mum doing for ya???


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Woohoo!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jackson!!!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jackson!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

<span style="color: #FF0000"> </span> <span style='font-size: 14pt'> </span> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JACKSON

I am drooling over here on how handsome he is.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Just came back to look at your picture again, handsome!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks everyone.. he (Jackson) got to sleep in bed with me last night. Dante had to go into the kennel and wasn't quite happy about that...LOL.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Jackson!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Jackson








you sure look happy on your birthday!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_P he (Jackson) got to sleep in bed with me last night.


a rightly so.... deserves the special privilages on his birthday!

happy 6th birthday jackson!
beautiful er, handsome as ever!


----------

